# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Lỗi mapping trong NHibernate

## blazefuzy143

e mới tìm hiểu nhibernate, mình đã tao ra cac file mapping (*.hbm.xml)và cấu hình trong webconfig. nhung khi chạy nó lại báo lỗi trong webconfig nhu sau :

unrecognized configuration section hibernate-configuration.

<hibernate-configuration xmlns="urn:nhibernate-configuration-2.1.0">

khong biết mình config sai cho nao?các pác có ai gặp lỗi này rồi thì mong các pác chỉ giúp e với.... thanks may pác nha

----------

